# Best way to treat this



## oquinn (Sep 11, 2020)

I dont want to damage the chrome on top just want to get rid of the light rust


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 11, 2020)

If it's surface rust, and I think it is because there is none under the braces, I'd try the aluminum foil and water scrub.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 11, 2020)

Use Windex instead of water, better lubricant! And won't rust it more like water does!!


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 11, 2020)

I've never tried it but I've seen it on a YouTube video where a guy used Coca-Cola as a lubricant.  Coke has an acid base to it and the acid helps break down the rust. Too expensive for me and I'd rather drink it.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 11, 2020)

Foil and Mother's chrome polish.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 11, 2020)

You'll need:
Rubber gloves
Bar keepers friend powder cleaner
Scotch brite non scratch pad

Form a paste with water on the powder and gently scrubs with the pad.

Rinse away rust and rescrub....you'll be amazed


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 11, 2020)

*Bar Keepers Friend Powdered Cleanser & Polish*
Keep non-precious-metal and ceramic surfaces clean and shiny. Powdered cleanser cleans cookware, counters, fixtures, golf clubs, bicycles, automotive wheels, drum cymbals and more. Rhubarb-root-derived cleaning agent (oxalic acid) removes rust, tarnish, lime, mineral scale, grime and stains. Bleach-free and chlorine-free. Application: Bars/Taverns; Bathrooms; Garages; Kitchens; Applicable Material: Acrylic; Brass; Ceramic; Chrome; Copper; Corian; Fiberglass; Grout; Laminates; Metal; Plastic; Steel; Chemical Compound: Oxalic Acid; Dirt Types: Lime; Mineral Scale; Rust; Soil; Stains; Tarnish.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 12, 2020)

silver paint


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 28, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> *Bar Keepers Friend Powdered Cleanser & Polish*
> Keep non-precious-metal and ceramic surfaces clean and shiny. Powdered cleanser cleans cookware, counters, fixtures, golf clubs, bicycles, automotive wheels, drum cymbals and more. Rhubarb-root-derived cleaning agent (oxalic acid) removes rust, tarnish, lime, mineral scale, grime and stains. Bleach-free and chlorine-free. Application: Bars/Taverns; Bathrooms; Garages; Kitchens; Applicable Material: Acrylic; Brass; Ceramic; Chrome; Copper; Corian; Fiberglass; Grout; Laminates; Metal; Plastic; Steel; Chemical Compound: Oxalic Acid; Dirt Types: Lime; Mineral Scale; Rust; Soil; Stains; Tarnish.
> 
> View attachment 1264968




Excellent product that works like magic at safely removing rust and stains. I have the liquid type.


----------

